# Steering Wheel Bowtie Paint



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Figured I'd share my little "mod" I did. I wanted to blackout my steering wheel bowtie cause why not my outside is done. Originally I wanted to wrap it but it is not smooth like the outside so I figured I'd do it a different way. I taped the chrome off and used a Black Paint Pen and just colored it. I figured if it looked like crap then I would just remove it and do it differently. I did have to shave the pen tip so it would fit in the small crack but all in all I think it turned out sweet.





















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danath256 (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks Good! Any recommendation on a decent paint marker?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I used this one. They have a lot of colors like Blue, Red, Yellow, Silver Orange and more. The picture is only with 1 coat, I'm going to do another tomorrow.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd like to black out the chrome too. Probably going to dip it.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Thats what I was going to do originally but I didnt want to spray inside my car. Im sure the emblem will pop off but I figured if this didnt work then ill do that.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Is it simple to remove it? Pry it off then re-glue it back on?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkdubz (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks good. Ive been thinking of doing the same since i carbon wrapped by bow ties on the exterior, only one left is the interior on the wheel.


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

This looks good, but I'd actually like to remove the emblem completely. The chrome trim reflects sun right into my eye on the commute home. Which also got me thinking: why did they put a Chevy logo throwing star right in the middle of the airbag that's pointed at my head? I'm sure it will just flip up out of the way in an accident, but I'd kind of like to just get rid of it. Is it staked through the cover? Or just glued on? Seems to be held tighter than the yellow lens on my front logo that fell off my 3-4 yr old car....


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

zr2s10 said:


> why did they put a Chevy logo throwing star right in the middle of the airbag that's pointed at my head?


Never thought about it that way....UNTIL I READ THIS POST! :dizzy:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Never thought about it that way....UNTIL I READ THIS POST! :dizzy:


Good thing it splits in half when the airbag deploys.

https://youtu.be/tv2CX91Ai4M?t=28s


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Good thing it splits in half when the airbag deploys.
> 
> https://youtu.be/tv2CX91Ai4M?t=28s


Man, do you have good eyes, I can't see it happening, it's so fast even in slow-mo, lol. One second it's there, the next second it disappears. I really have no idea how it's attached, or how the airbag is "supposed" to move the cover, and thus logo, when it blows. Either way, I would rather just have the impression in the rubber cover of a logo, than the hard, shiny logo.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, it splits the cover in half (it's tough to see, but 0.25 speed does help ever so slightly) and the blows out and then inflates in front of it, so it is out of the way. Nothing to worry about - if it was dangerous, every manufacturer wouldn't do it.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Nothing to worry about - if it was dangerous, every manufacturer wouldn't do it.



You mean like using Takata airbags?!?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Takata isn't an automobile manufacturer. 

Honda did know about that one for about a decade, but I digress...


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

Cruzen18 said:


> You mean like using Takata airbags?!?


:xxrotflmao:
I wasn't gonna bring them up, but I did think about it, lol.
I still don't want the logo there, even if it isn't really dangerous. I don't like any chrome on any surface inside my car that can reflect light into my eyes. I could black it out, but the throwing star thing is stuck in my head now, lol


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Not bad, I might try plastidip this weekend.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

